# Jamaican Bacon



## xutfuzzy (Sep 9, 2012)

I recently had success making my own bacon, so this time I got a little more daring.  I've enjoyed jerked food ever since my trip to Jamaica, so I tried to make jerk-flavored bacon.  I used half of a slab from my butcher and used the online cure calculator to start things off.

The belly was 1176 grams (I tared the weight of the plate so that it didn't figure into the reading).













%255BUNSET%255D.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






I plugged this into the calculator and started measuring out the cure rub.













Slide2.JPG



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






As an opening bid I used an equal amount of jerk rub and salt.  I took some advice from here and have started keeping a bacon-making journal, so I could remember later if this was a good idea or not.













%255BUNSET%255D-001.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






For easy clean up, I put down a layer of saran wrap.













%255BUNSET%255D-002.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






The cure went on the first side.













%255BUNSET%255D-003.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Then I used the saran wrap to cleanly flip the belly over and finished sprinkling on the rub on the other side.













%255BUNSET%255D-004.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Then I wrapped up everything, and then put on a second layer of plastic wrap.  See?  No mess!













%255BUNSET%255D-005.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Here is the belly after 10 days of curing.













%255BUNSET%255D-006.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






I rinsed this off, and patted it dry.













%255BUNSET%255D-007.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






It was then set in the fridge with my other belly that I made for pellicle formation.













pellicle.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






It was then cold-smoked for 12 hours.













%255BUNSET%255D-008.1.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Slicing it up!  I made half-pound piles for vacuum saving later.













%255BUNSET%255D-009.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Here's a closeup of the slices...you can see a nice flavor ring on the edges.













%255BUNSET%255D-010.1.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Bagged and tagged!  My other bacon (Honey Bacon) is also in the picture.













%255BUNSET%255D-011.jpg



__ xutfuzzy
__ Sep 9, 2012






Quick overview of specs:

Smoker: MES40 with AMNPS

Wood: Pitmaster's Choice

Temperature: 75 to 90 (had to use 3 large containers of ice made from half-gallon milk jugs to keep it under 90)

Duration: 12 hours

Final thoughts:  It needs to mellow a bit, but I did a fry test right away and was pleased.  I really dig the flavor, but it certainly is on the "savory" side of the flavor spectrum.  My wife prefers the sweeter bacon, which is why I also made the honey bacon (about to write up that post now).  I think I would like to try a second application of the jerk rub after rinsing off the cure rub.  It's worth making again!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2012)

fuzzy, evening.... Great lookin' bacon......    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   .....Dave


----------



## boykjo (Sep 10, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> fuzzy, evening.... Great lookin' bacon......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2

Joe


----------



## brican (Sep 10, 2012)

I do the same with a Maple bacon that I make, cure for one week with a covering of Maple sugar over the cure and spice. Soak for a couple of hours in cold water then hung to dry for a couple of hours then re-coat with Maple sugar for another week after which it gets cold smoked -- the flavour is intense


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks good and sounds great!



~Martin


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks great. I love the spicy flavors


----------



## frosty (Sep 10, 2012)

Now that's a Doggon Good JOB!!!

Looks great, no problems.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks great and sounds pretty tasty!


----------

